# wood duck mojo



## The Crowe (Jan 18, 2012)

has anyone checked out the new wood duck mojo screming woody


----------



## levi5002 (Jan 18, 2012)

pretty sick, got a bud at the shot show who saw em. says there pretty good looking.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Jan 18, 2012)

Pics?


----------



## OleRed15 (Jan 18, 2012)

Does anyone have a link or pics?


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jan 18, 2012)

Did some digging and found this on Facebook. Nice orange feet....


----------



## Vmarsh (Jan 18, 2012)

sad


----------



## fishndinty (Jan 18, 2012)

Those orange feet will probably get cleaned up in the final production model.  I think it looks great!


----------



## Hunter247 (Jan 19, 2012)

you could buy a teal one if you really want the motion in your decoys. Personally i think just being where the woodies want to go is the best thing.


----------



## gunsmoke32 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hunter247 said:


> you could buy a teal one if you really want the motion in your decoys. Personally i think just being where the woodies want to go is the best thing.



^this

I dont know though..maybe put out a woody mojo, some woody dekes and blow a woodie call. Surely since its being made it must work!


----------



## florida boy (Jan 19, 2012)

gunsmoke32 said:


> ^this
> 
> i dont know though..maybe put out a woody mojo, some woody dekes and blow a woodie call. Surely since its being made it must work!



dont forget the " yella akerns"  best decoy made...


----------



## fishndinty (Jan 19, 2012)

Mojos and jerk strings are awesome for attracting woodies.  I don't care what anyone else says.


----------



## kontekontos (Jan 19, 2012)

I could be wrong but i don't think the ducks really look at the species of the mojo....i would think it is just all about the wing motion.....I mean i have heard of guys using mojo doves for duck hunting........I guess if your just tired of owning a mallard mojo than you could get the wood duck one...


----------



## fishndinty (Jan 19, 2012)

kontekontos said:


> I could be wrong but i don't think the ducks really look at the species of the mojo....i would think it is just all about the wing motion.....I mean i have heard of guys using mojo doves for duck hunting........I guess if your just tired of owning a mallard mojo than you could get the wood duck one...



I use a mojo dove and it works great...the motion is most of the attraction for sure.


----------



## Woods Savvy (Jan 19, 2012)

The first year the spinning wing decoy was sold are annual harvest went from 400,000 ducks to 1,200,000 And game and fish said that it has not hurt the population long term. The first two years with the mOjo were unreal,You did not need a duck call or be on the X just charge the batteries. It will not be long when are limit and season is shortened because of the Mojo. Are population of ducks are no better then they were last year.


----------

